# Spacemarines/Imperials to trade for tyranids...



## ohmtastic (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey all I have some of the following which I wish to trade for tyranids or maybe some high elves.

Assortment of assembled, pretty much all metal apart from a few bits on the honour guard. Painted back when I was around 10-12 so can be poor but mostly metal so you can strip them. Pictures included

*Blood Angels Honour Guard + Chaplain*
_partially assembled, Banner, Chaplain has jump pack, Comes with various bits including plasma pistols and other spares._

*Space Marine Scout Squad*
_2x snipers, 1bolter, 2x bolt pistol and knife. Currently painted, one is missing a base (have included a base but it doesn't have a slot._

*Space marine Apothcary*
_Undercoated white, assembled, some red bits painted_

*Imperial Missionary with plasma gun*
_Painted pretty well assembled_

*Mephiston, Lord of Death*
_Painted but in 3 parts, power sword and backpack not attached._

*Vindicare Assassin*
_Assembled but not painted_





































So a few things... I live in salisbury England, Happy to post to UK only. Again, trade only for Tyranids or High elves.

Any Questions feel free to drop me a PM.
Cheers
Ohm


----------



## ohmtastic (Jun 8, 2011)

bump  diddy bump bump


----------



## ohmtastic (Jun 8, 2011)

also willing to buy nids for cash/paypal if any are for sale... pm me 

cheers
ohm


----------

